# Low LH on day three test. what means?



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

Serum LH was 2.3 iu/L
FSH 6.6
Serum oestradiol 156pmol/L

7 days after Ov: Serum progesterone 92.3 nmol/L

I was told all normal but LH. In context of all these results what does this mean?
I have been using LH testing stick and getting a positive line. so assumed i was releasing LH ok.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although different clinics/labs use different ranges this is what I was given for FSH & LH tested between cd2-5.

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve:
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea...

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

So your levels look within the normal range and your LH isn't higher than FSH (so doesn't indicate PCOS)...not sure why you've been told that your LH isn't normal but then I'm not a qualified GP/consultant !!!

My last ones came back as LH 4.2 and FSH 6.5 & told were good !!

Your progesterone looks very good - a level of 92.3nmol/l is great !! Most clinics like to see a level over 30nmol/l (some say over 40) to show ovulation.

When my levels were tested on a few natural cycles they were between 61 - 81nmol/l and consultant said I could be releasing more than 1 egg a month...and then when I was on clomid (to boost), I released 2 or 3 eggs every month (follicle tracking confirmed) and I had progesterone tested on 2 of the months and came back with 103 & 105nmol/l....you've nothing to worry about with your progesterone levels thats for sure, especially as you had tested at 7dpo which is when it peaks.

Here's some more info on hormone levels...but you need to be aware of differing measurements used... eg 10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks for that. so its seems i could be " unexplained" then, cos its all working. hey ho!. i wonder why  i have NEVER conceived in my life. there is no logic to it. aaaaargh! but thanks for the info. xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

The majority of couples have 'unexplained infertility'  I'm one of them.  Basically science doesn't know what's wrong.


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI girls
Can u help interpret my results? Are these normal?
Prolactin = 97 mul
Progesterone = 52.9 nmol

I dont understand the differesnt measurements.

Thanks
Helen

Ps. Does anyone know if 12.2 haemoglobin count is  normal?


----------

